# Hibernate *.Jar's im Klassenpfad



## Waldi (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe mit den Hibernate Tools via Reverse Engeneering meine DB in Klassen abbilden lassen. Jetzt hab ich das Problem das widerum benötigte Klassen nicht gefunden werden. Ich vermute das bestimmte *Jar's in den Klassenpfad miteingebunden werden müssen. Jetzt die Frage welche sind das?? Vielleicht hat einer eine Liste welche *.Jar's für was gut sind??

Bis dann


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Mai 2007)

Hibernate/lib/_README.txt

Da steht schön aufgelistet was du brauchst und was optional ist.



			
				hibernate-3.2\lib\_README.txt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ehcache-1.2.3.jar (1.2.3)
> - EHCache cache
> - runtime, optional (required if no other cache provider is set)
> 
> ...


----------



## Waldi (22. Mai 2007)

cool thx


----------



## Waldi (5. Jun 2007)

*Push* Ich hab das jetzt mal ausprobiert und alle *.Jar's eingebunden. inklusive die hibernate 3*.jar trotzdem kommt der Fehler. Was mache ich noch falsch??


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Jun 2007)

Und was für ein Fehler kommt? 
Und wie führst du das Programm aus? Eclipse, Commandline?

Meine Glaskugel hat nichts gemeldet


----------



## Waldi (5. Jun 2007)

also ich verwende Eclipse. Hab die Jars in den Klassenpfad eingebunden und jetzt kommen halt bei den imports fehler. The import javax.persistence cannot be resolved.

Sorry das du deine Glaskugel auspacken musstest ;-)


----------



## semi (5. Jun 2007)

Siehe: http://java.sun.com/javaee/technologies/javaee5.jsp

Oder verwende die entsprechenden Jar Dateien deines Application Servers.
z.B. bei JBoss sind die ganzen Klassen und Annotations unter server/default/lib/ejb3-persistence.jar zu finden.

ejb3-persistence.jar findest du auch in dem Annotation-Archiv von Hibernate (z.B. hibernate-annotations-3.2.1.GA)


----------



## WeirdAl (5. Jun 2007)

Hi,
das du Eclipse benutzt ist ja gut und schön . Aber schreibst du Servlets oder JSPs? Falls dem so ist, dann pack mal deine .jars in web-inf/lib Ordner deines Webprojekts. Dann werden deine jars auch auf deinem App-Server gefunden, sobald du dein Web-applikation dort deployst.

Cu
Alex


----------



## Waldi (6. Jun 2007)

Nein ich schreibe keine Servlets. Es ist eine normale Java Anwendung. Ich habe das ganze einmal im Versuch. Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen.
Neues Projekt
Daten fürs Reverse Engeering angegeben
Datenbankstruktur auslesen und Klassen automatisch erstellen lassen. Als Hilfe hat mir dieses Tutorial gedient: http://javamagazin.de/itr/online_artikel/psecom,id,822,nodeid,11.html

Die Fehler tauchen alle in den automatisch erstellten Klassen auf. Keine ist fehlerfrei. Was mich auch sehr wundert: Die automatisch erstellte Klassenstruktur ist sehr komisch. Z.B.: wurde eine Klasse Personid erstellt obwohl es gar keine Tabelle Personid gibt.

@semi: Tut mir leid ich weis mit dem Link nichts anzufangen. Was haben die Sun EE Tools mit meinem Problem zu tun? Oder hab ich deinen Link nur falsch verstanden/interpretiert?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Jun 2007)

Dann willst du also Hibernate in verbindung mit EJB verwenden? Dann solltest du, wie oben erwähnt, auch die benötigten Jars mit hinzufügen.
Was kommt bei "import org.hibernate.*"? Kommt da auch ein Fehler? Falls ja hast du die Hibernate-Jars nicht im Classpath.

http://www.hibernate.org/30.html



			
				http://www.hibernate.org/30.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Then you'll find annotations which contains Hibernate Annotations, entitymanager which contains Hibernate EntityManager and jpa-api which contains the javax.persistence APIs of EJB3 etc.



JPA benötigst du natürlich auch noch...


----------



## Waldi (6. Jun 2007)

es scheint das ich das Problem gelöst habe. Ich hab mir die  hibernate-annotations-3.3.0.GA gesaugt und alle darin befindlichen JAR's in den Classpath eingebunden. Jetzt kommen die Fehler nicht mehr. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


Waldi


----------

